# Solid US breeders? - Looking for Therapy Dog Candidate



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

The woman from Apparition was a long-time member here and she is wonderful. She has helped so many people with her extensive knowledge and passion for poodles, myself included. I would absolutely contact her!


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Standards do get rehomed occasionally, often inexperienced owner finding themselves overwhelmed. The level of quality you're looking for is great but will be a quest. Those dogs will likely first go back to their breeder per contract, so the breeder would still be a contact for those.
Breed specific rescue could also come into play but the really good breeders take them back to rehome. Poodle Rescue (poodleclubofamericarescuefoundationinc.org)

You're not going to find a lot of breeders to choose from locally, you've already found the three I'm aware of. As MaizieFrosty noted, she is a member but hasn't participated in some time. The others, you know as much as I do right now.

I'm going to suggest contacting some of our standard breeder/members thru their websites (forum rules). They're well respected, and may be able to help, either as your potential breeder, or as lovely folks who'll help you network if they can. (These all happen to specialize in reds and have all been instrumental in bringing up the reds to breed standards.)

NOLA Standards
Louisiana

Red and Apricot Standard Poodles | Farleys D Standard Poodles
Pennsylvania

Palmares Red Standard Poodles - Red Standard Poodles, Dogs (sherocstandardpoodles.com)
I think Arkansas

There are a few more that are fairly regional, but the names aren't coming to me right now, 

I don't know if you've run across the Breeder List. It's compiled from recommendations given by members thru the years, then all the websites were reviewed for a minimum of OFA health testing before being added or they were vetted by members in the fancy.
There are also a few "multisource listings" which require that minimum of health testing so they're worth looking thru.

There's a link to the UKC club as well the PCA and some other clubs there.

Another way to find good breeders is to find some on OFA then look to see who they trade genes with .

It's not the personal touch you're asking for but gives a lot of good breeder names to review.

I'm sure more members will drop by to offer suggestions. Since you're willing to travel further, if you edit your title to somehow add more geography, that'll prompt more responses.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Another breeder member is the wonderful Terry from FarleysD in PA.





__





Red and Apricot Standard Poodles | Farleys D Standard Poodles







farleysd.com





He knows Cherie and Tabatha well.

I completely missed Rose n Poos posted FarleysD! Also Arreau works with US based breeders, maybe a good networking option.

You know what you're doing, and that will help a lot in case you run into a perfect co-ownership situation.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

If you contact member Johanna, who isn't currently breeding but is the Breeder Referral person (other hats too) for the Enchanted Poodle Club in New Mexico, she'll be happy to offer what she can.

You can PM her about this thru the forum since there's no business conducted.


----------



## TerraFirma (12 mo ago)

Rose n Poos said:


> Standards do get rehomed occasionally, often inexperienced owner finding themselves overwhelmed. The level of quality you're looking for is great but will be a quest. Those dogs will likely first go back to their breeder per contract, so the breeder would still be a contact for those.
> Breed specific rescue could also come into play but the really good breeders take them back to rehome. Poodle Rescue (poodleclubofamericarescuefoundationinc.org)
> 
> You're not going to find a lot of breeders to choose from locally, you've already found the three I'm aware of. As MaizieFrosty noted, she is a member but hasn't participated in some time. The others, you know as much as I do right now.
> ...


Thank you! I edited my title for a national search. I did see the breeder list. And that's a great idea starting at OFA and working backwards!I will start digging in...like my little huntress


----------



## Starla (Nov 5, 2020)

I love it. I have an extremely similar picture of my Zoe (jrt mix) in her prime.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

I was just reminded by running across the updated thread. A member has been in talks with these folks and seems quite happy so far. I'm not sure if this is a contract signed situation yet for them but take a look:

FIGZ SERVICE DOGS - Poodle Puppies * Fully Trained Service Poodles * Train Your Own Service Dog


----------



## naybaloog (May 19, 2020)

I think I'm probably the member you're referring to. They have some videos on Instagram you can check out if you'd like to see how they raise their pups. 

I've spoken to them on the phone. I'll be getting a pup from them in July. Haven't signed any contracts or anything yet. If you'd like more info about them feel free to ask!!


----------



## TerraFirma (12 mo ago)

naybaloog said:


> I think I'm probably the member you're referring to. They have some videos on Instagram you can check out if you'd like to see how they raise their pups.
> 
> I've spoken to them on the phone. I'll be getting a pup from them in July. Haven't signed any contracts or anything yet. If you'd like more info about them feel free to ask!!


Congratulations on your puppy! They do seem to have the right protocol in place for raising a healthy, balanced dog. Have you met or seen any of their dogs in person? Did you discuss what drives them to make a decision on a breeding pair? Are they open about weaknesses they're trying to breed out or strengths/style they're trying to retain?


----------



## naybaloog (May 19, 2020)

I have not seen the dogs, I live in a different state. I am planning on doing a zoom video call. There is also a poodle bred by them that lives where I live. We were planning on meeting up so I could see a pup bred by them. Same mom as the pup I'll be getting mine from but different dad. Buuuut then omnicron happened so I pushed back the meeting until February. I can let you know how it goes if you're interested.

The breeding that I'll get my pup from was mostly driven by the diversity between the pairing using UC Davis. And focus on the temperament of the dogs. 

They did tell me that one of the pups they bred ending up having a medical condition (I can't remember what it was, I think SA but not positive) so they retired the mom.

They focus on temperament. I did not get a sense of breeding for specific confirmation or anything like that. They may I just didn't ask. 

I really like that last question though. Maybe I'll ask about that during the zoom call! I found them very personable so if you're interested set up a phone call with them to see what you think. Just to ask questions and get to know them and their program a bit more.


----------



## TerraFirma (12 mo ago)

It's good that they talked openly to you about their struggles. To me, when a breeder can shoot you straight on the good and bad of their dogs, it's reassuring. 

I need to read up on the UC Davis Diversity testing..they don't have this for my breed.

Actually, in the last few days, my elderly boy has increased his crankiness factor. My female hasn't had her daily fence runs with the border collie neighbor, so she tried to play with the old man. He was having none of it, charged her growling, and scared the daylights out of her (she's _sooo dramatic - _he didn't even touch her - but she screamed bloody murder). We have a vet appointment Wednesday to see if his arthritis meds need tweaking. Am realizing that my initial instinct of waiting until I'm down to my drama queen is best. 

Will keep researching and chat with some breeders. Hopefully my future holds a lovely, patient, fun Standard Poodle boy! I have to admit, the more I look into them, the more I am _absolutely smitten_. (I may have already found a groomer....and have a list of call names in the event a puppy happens...😂).


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Not asked of me and not answering for naybaloog or Figz, only adding my take  

You'll find the most transparency in the most confident breeders but there will still be very good breeders, like doctors, who are more old school and just expect to be heeded . 

Their focus is the tripod that really good breeders balance on.

I'll add the words of one of our very well-known and respected member/breeders here to describe it.



farleysd said:


> When evaluating a dog for breeding I reference an equilateral triangle,,,,,, all three sides of this decision must be equal, the three sides are * health *temperament * conformation. Each are equally important:
> 
> Health -- I want a healthy dog in my life, I want my dog to live a long, happy, and carefree life. (Testing is important)
> Temperament -- My dog will live in my house with me and my family, I must have a good dog that I never worry will be disruptive in any manner. (Temperament testing is important)
> ...


So looking at Figz, they are balancing on that triangle 

They health test rigorously, seen here and on their site. That will figure in the pairings. 
OFA testing also found here. Additional DNA testing found on their site and with permission, on the lab site.
Advanced Search | Orthopedic Foundation for Animals | Columbia, MO (ofa.org)

They title breeding dogs before breeding to prove they meet the breed standard, which defines structure and temperament.

They raise the pups with Puppy Culture and temperament test. 


Diversity testing is needed much more in some breeds, and for poodles, the standards are the target. There were several bottlenecks in the 20th century, collectively referred to as the Midcentury Bottleneck. There's a lot of info on the net, the UCD info is always good and this link, dormant now possibly, will give more info and directions for research. (I've got more links saved too, if interested.)
Standard Poodle Project


----------



## naybaloog (May 19, 2020)

Thank you so much for the analysis!! It great to see others looking at their breeding with a critical eye and coming out with approval.


----------



## TerraFirma (12 mo ago)

Rose n Poos said:


> Not asked of me and not answering for naybaloog or Figz, only adding my take
> 
> You'll find the most transparency in the most confident breeders but there will still be very good breeders, like doctors, who are more old school and just expect to be heeded .
> 
> ...


Agree 100% on whole dog emphasis! (Am personally grappling with my bias of AKC vs UKC for conformation - it's a culture shock to me and yet another point that I feel I need to research more deeply).

When I get another Smooth, I've already pinpointed from what breeder for this very reason. She's not at Westminster every year, but she's consistently top 25 and still puts out dogs that are healthy with go-to-ground instinct and good smarts/temperament. She's got a relationship with UK/EU breeders as well and weaving those lines in. My SFT mentor gave her the third degree and came out with a stamp of approval, admitting, "things have changed so much." 😂 

Please do send more links! I want to learn as much as possible both for myself and to help whomever I buy from feel secure in the decision to sell a dog to me.


----------



## naybaloog (May 19, 2020)

Figz does have an adolescent white poodle looking for a new home. I don't know anything about the temperament of the dog, though. I saw him up on the website. I'm sure the breeders would love to give you more info on him.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

A few links to various sites and topics.

The UKC form of the Poodle Club of America
United Poodle Association – The UKC National Breed Association (pending) for all Poodle Breeds

The PCA
The Poodle Club of America -

Home - Versatility In Poodles, Inc. : Versatility In Poodles, Inc. (vipoodle.org)

Orthopedic Foundation for Animals - Companion Animal Research Center (ofa.org)











Sites with collective info (some dormant but still extant, some now in the Internet Archive only)

Dog Dimension Home Page

The Standard Poodle Population - Poodles de Grenier (archive.org) (most of the original site)
This was the website of breeder Natalie Green Tessier who founded
BetterBred.com – Conservation of canine genetic diversity which I believe is still active

Poodle History Project (archive.org)
(when you're just looking for something poodlish to find little known history, go here, follow every link )











Dog Coat Colour Genetics (doggenetics.co.uk)

COLOR BREEDING IN POODLES (tripod.com)

POODLE COAT COLORS: SILVER & SILVER BEIGE (tripod.com)
(once in this area, select by color)

Genetics behind Coat Color - Nova's Standard Poodles (weebly.com)
(some duplication but the genetics of poodle colors specifically are noted)











StandardPoodle20191010.pdf (ucdavis.edu)

Poodles » JaneDogs

If there's other topics you'd like info on, ask, and if I have something, I'll add it to get you started down that rabbit hole lol.

_"Poodles are Labs with a college education. My Poodle will do anything your Labrador will do. After a day of retrieving in the field, your Lab wants to curl up and snore in front of the fire. My Poodle wants to be a fourth at bridge and tell naughty stories." 

Anne Rogers Clark, the famous handler, all breed judge and Poodle breeder. _


----------



## TerraFirma (12 mo ago)

Rose n Poos said:


> A few links to various sites and topics.
> 
> The UKC form of the Poodle Club of America
> United Poodle Association – The UKC National Breed Association (pending) for all Poodle Breeds
> ...


EEEP! I am so excited, and that quote is _everything._

Last night I announced to friends my therapy dog plans; I had no idea I would have so many offers to help socialize. This future dog has a long list of standing invitations.


----------



## TerraFirma (12 mo ago)

naybaloog said:


> Figz does have an adolescent white poodle looking for a new home. I don't know anything about the temperament of the dog, though. I saw him up on the website. I'm sure the breeders would love to give you more info on him.


Yes, I saw that dog - he looks like a silly, fun boy, and I love that he's already got the basics down, but I am going to wait for now since my 14.5 year old SFT is fragile (and becoming _very, very cranky_). When it's just me and my female SFT, we'll be ready for a curly feller to move in. Am hoping for a black boy, but we'll see. 

I will be watching and waiting for your updates on your puppy this summer!


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

TerraFirma said:


> Agree 100% on whole dog emphasis! (Am personally grappling with my bias of AKC vs UKC for conformation - it's a culture shock to me and yet another point that I feel I need to research more deeply).


I have a CKC (Canadian Kennel club) dog, but now have a few UKC breeders are high on my breeders-of-intrest list.

One thing that people seem to like about UKC is that they allow multicoloured dogs. The other is that dogs are competitive in conformation without a professional handler and an excessively long show clip. They even allow sporting clips! They also don't require docked tails (AKC does, CKC doesn't, but dogs are still more competitive with a docked tail in CKC). I don't care about tail docking, but I know many people feel strongly about it. 

I have considered getting into conformation with a future dog, but the grooming requirements are way too much for my taste. My dogs are outdoors in the burrs and mud and water too much. I also heard how much my dogs breeder spent on professional conformation handling and grooming for her dog, on top of how much time she spent maintaining coat, and I can't ever imagine doing that. If I did conformation, or considered breeding, I think I would go with UKC and can't fault breeders who make that decision. 

That being said, I think my expectations for UKC breeders are even higher than for CKC breeders, and I really want to see them doing multiple sports, and doing genetic diversity testing. Prove you are breeding for the love of the breed, not just slapping an 'easier' ukc title on the dog, or a few dogs. And certainly no merles! I've seen several UKC breeders who are definitely stepping up to that bar and going way beyond it.


----------

